# Ear Wax Vapes



## Neal (16/6/17)

Hello lads and lasses,

Am in UK at the moment and have spent a very splendid afternoon with some life long friends over some alcoholic beverages. Got back to my mothers house to make her some dinner and noticed she had some ear cleaning buds in a cupboard I was trying to find something in. Took the ear buds to clean chimney on my sub tank mini only to discover later that she had used it to clean her dodgy ear. Have spent the last couple of hours vaping a concoction of Paulies pistachio ice cream and my mams earwax. Please excuse me while I go and have a barf in the toilet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## RichJB (16/6/17)

Flavour notes? Recommended percentage? 

Glad to hear you're having a good time with old friends, etc, @Neal. Think of us freezing our butts off down south while you bask in the warmth of the NH summer. Although, knowing Blighty, it's probably bucketing down and freezing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (16/6/17)

Neal said:


> Hello lads and lasses,
> 
> Am in UK at the moment and have spent a very splendid afternoon with some life long friends over some alcoholic beverages. Got back to my mothers house to make her some dinner and noticed she had some ear cleaning buds in a cupboard I was trying to find something in. Took the ear buds to clean chimney on my sub tank mini only to discover later that she had used it to clean her dodgy ear. Have spent the last couple of hours vaping a concoction of Paulies pistachio ice cream and my mams earwax. Please excuse me while I go and have a barf in the toilet.


I literally spent the last 5 minutes laughing helplessly. Whenever I try to stop, it just starts again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (16/6/17)

@Neal, I forgot to mention the recommended steap time for RY4 is one month. Please dude don't clean that chimney

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (16/6/17)

Neal said:


> Hello lads and lasses,
> 
> Am in UK at the moment and have spent a very splendid afternoon with some life long friends over some alcoholic beverages. Got back to my mothers house to make her some dinner and noticed she had some ear cleaning buds in a cupboard I was trying to find something in. Took the ear buds to clean chimney on my sub tank mini only to discover later that she had used it to clean her dodgy ear. Have spent the last couple of hours vaping a concoction of Paulies pistachio ice cream and my mams earwax. Please excuse me while I go and have a barf in the toilet.



Thanks for oversharing. Now I'm feeling sick

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Neal (16/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Thanks for oversharing. Now I'm feeling sick



Sorry mate, did not mean to gross you out. If you are feeling sick how do you think I feel this morning with a hangover and a vague recollection of what happened. Have dismantled tank and is soaking in a glass with some sterodent. If I find my mams teeth in there when I come to put tank back together it is definitely going in the bin.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/17)

This is just wrong on so many levels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (16/6/17)

Neal said:


> Sorry mate, did not mean to gross you out. If you are feeling sick how do you think I feel this morning with a hangover and a vague recollection of what happened. Have dismantled tank and is soaking in a glass with some sterodent. If I find my mams teeth in there when I come to put tank back together it is definitely going in the bin.



lol.....that last part didn't help either. now even more grossed ou now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/6/17)

@Neal this thread has made my desire to go road tripping even greater. 
Nothing like a solid bender!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/17)

Hope it tastes ok @Neal 
Lol

Enjoy your trip!
Send us a photo of whats going on there and tell us if you find any cool vape things!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (16/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Thanks for oversharing. Now I'm feeling sick


Ah dead skin on the inhale with an ear wax finish,yum!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/17)

kev mac said:


> Ah dead skin on the inhale with an ear wax finish,yum!


In the words of @Silver, it may need some menthol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (16/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> In the words of @Silver, it may need some menthol


Why mess with perfection?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (16/6/17)

Does the wax add any throat hit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/17)

craigb said:


> Does the wax add any throat hit?


I would think it has more of a soothing effect


----------



## craigb (16/6/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spylandia.t26113/#post-404442

Probably better than cows piss...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

